# Górecki died today



## Aramis

Today I went to music shop and shopkeeper informed me about it. I thought I will share this sad news with you. He is most widely recognized for his 3rd symphony, _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_.


----------



## emiellucifuge

How sad, a terrible loss to the world.


----------



## Art Rock

I loved much of his music, first and foremost the 3d symphony.
RIP grandmaster.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I also like Symphony 2, Beatus Vir and the first string quartet. Sad as his passing is, I hope one side-effect will be for record companies and musicians to promote/re-promote other works other than the ubiquitous Symphony no. 3.


----------



## jurianbai

I tried searching the net for the news but only a very few outcome (for the moment) > http://www.krakowpost.com/article/2438

Going to dedicated tonight listening to his string quartet, Songs are Sung , RIP.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Very sad news. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## jhar26

To be honest, I never cared much for his third symphony. But I decided to give him another chance, so earlier today I ordered his third string quartet without knowing that he wasn't with us anymore. Anyway, RIP Mr.Gorecki.


----------



## Falstaft

RIP. Listening to Beatus Vir in your honor. Very sad day for classical music.


----------



## Serge

Oh, no, not another dead classical music composer! Are they competing with rock stars or something?

Well, that confirms it: classical music does belong to mature white men and dead composers. Quite often they are one and the same.

Rest in piece, Mr. Gorecki, you are in a good company.


----------



## Sid James

A great composer of our time, I will dedicate some time tonight to listening to his 3rd symphony. Now out of the 3 most well known late C20th Polish composers of that generation - Gorecki, Lutoslawski & Penderecki - only the last is left. But Gorecki was quite unique because (a bit like another one who's gone, Astor Piazzolla), that symphony was a work that was taken up by many people who thought they'd never be able to like contemporary classical music. We definitely need more composers like that, who can reach out and write modern music that is not only of a high quality, but is quite moving and emoitional...


----------



## johnnyx

sad news, i very much enjoy his music


----------

